# Jotul F600 burning too hot.



## johnnylunchbox (Jan 14, 2007)

I have replaced all the door gaskets, thinking it was pulling a bit too much air. When I really load it up, it was burning about 800+ degrees at the stovepipe.

I hear a whistling noise on the left side, in the little gap just above where the left front door is.

I have thought about putting some stove cement in there, but I am concerned about blocking any air intakes. I know there is the main air intake on the bottom, but I am worried about messing up the intake for the clean burn system and the front glass airwash. Thing is I can't find any info on where these two get their air from.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 14, 2007)

*welcome*

Glad ya made it here. I'm sure somebody will helpya


----------



## johnnylunchbox (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. I hope someone knows a bit more than I do about the schematics on the F600. Owners manual was no help.


----------



## Rspike (Jan 14, 2007)

johnnylunchbox said:


> I have replaced all the door gaskets, thinking it was pulling a bit too much air. When I really load it up, it was burning about 800+ degrees at the stovepipe.
> 
> I hear a whistling noise on the left side, in the little gap just above where the left front door is.
> 
> ...


Ya might want to check out http://www.**********/econtent/index.php/forums/

Lot of wood stove owners of the J F600 and some Jotul dealers , Off hand it sounds like the stove is in need of a rebuild ? how old is it? If your seams are cracked / cracking then the stove will be hard to control .


----------



## johnnylunchbox (Jan 14, 2007)

I will check out that site, thanks.

Stove is about 4 years old and has been used each winter for the full season about late Oct. to Apr.

I think that one particular seam is cracking. I'm going to fill it in with some stove cement tomorrow. Other than that one spot the stove doesn't seem to be sucking air from anywhere else.


----------



## johnnylunchbox (Jan 15, 2007)

Filled the seam with stove cement and all is right with the world again. The stove is happily humming along now, fully loaded, at a nice 550 deg. I'm not giving the oil man any more money than I have to.

I missed a corner on the seam and it is still taking in a tiny amount of air, but I'll get to that tomorrow.

The stove is still under warranty. I am going to try to find out if that covers rebuilds.

Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 17, 2007)

*Stove Repair and Diagnosis*

Jotul is one of the reliable makers. Cast stoves will leak after hard use over a couple of winters. Unfortunately few manufacturers use gaskets rather than the cheaper furnace cement to seal the joints between the cast plates.
Some tips to find leaks next time:
1. In a cold stove  , put a drop light inside the stove in a dark room.
2. In warmer weather use a "smoke tablet" lit in the stove. The smoke should come out open seams. Most dealers have them to test stoves.
3. For door gaskets do the dollar bill trick. The bill should not slide out of the door if the gasket is fit correctly.
Steel welded stoves don't have these problems except in the doors.
Donations accepted 
JOTUL TECH LINE 1.800.797.5912


----------

